# New pics of my car @ Manchester Airport.



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I haven't taken new pics in a LOOOOONG time, so here ya go, all while being monitored by airport security.  This is down a service road, next to runway 2.


















































.....and i took this on the wat home waiting at a red light. just missed em, but i got the tail end


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i want your grille!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

clean....













and oh yea... SLAM DAT MOFO!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

get slammed and a good rim job and you'll be a happier person


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

hahah, you said rimjob...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> hahah, you said rimjob...



WE ALL KNOW DRYBOY LOVES THOSE RIMJOBS


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Dry said:


> get slammed and a good rim job and you'll be a happier person


Yeah...you gotta drop it. You don't want anyone to mistake it for a Nissan Pathfinder. Just kidding...nice. Keep up the good work.


----------

